
Code of Ethics on Human Augmentation – Steve Mann Et Al [pdf] - zah
http://wearcam.org/code.pdf
======
Steve-Mann
The Code of Ethics on Human Augmentation website is:
[http://www.eyetap.org/cyborgcode/index.htm](http://www.eyetap.org/cyborgcode/index.htm)

